# Wii #1175 - The House of the Dead Overkill (Europe)



## T-hug (Feb 11, 2009)

^^wiirelease-1837^^


----------



## aligborat69 (Feb 11, 2009)

UK 1 - USA 0

Fabulous!


----------



## MCorbet (Feb 11, 2009)

thanks


----------



## U.C. 1973 (Feb 11, 2009)

spain and italian language?only multi 3?


----------



## sepinho (Feb 11, 2009)

Hooray! I've eagerly anticipating this game. Too bad that I'm gonna have to work tonite, but I'm gonna invite some friends over for a grand shoot-out this weekend.
Who would've expected that the Wii would single-handedly revive the genre of on-rail shooters.


----------



## kedest (Feb 11, 2009)

deadly creatures and overkill, today is a good day!


----------



## wii4mee (Feb 11, 2009)

TOP STUFF


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 11, 2009)

FUCK it's out!!
Time to put away Left4Dead and grab outta some verbatim dvd's and the wii


----------



## rauthelegendary (Feb 11, 2009)

You sure it's out?

I can't find it anywhere... (I'm not asking for a link, just asking if this is correct)


----------



## mrgone (Feb 11, 2009)

lol,
not coming out in germany (because of the law), but german language


----------



## squirt1000 (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep, Its defo out there


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2009)

What is it with SEGA PAL games being dumped before the NTSC ones despite the PAL ones being released after?

Anyway game is getting some great reviews which is surprising considering its a on rails shooter.  Not gonna get this as my retail copy is apparently arriving tomorrow and I can wait for this seeing I have Deadly Creatures & I'm sure Retro Game Challenge will appear soon.

Enjoy this release folks.

EDIT: Actually fuck it, I'm impatient!  I'll get it now and give the disc to a mate when I get the proper copy.


----------



## scousethief (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool been waiting for this one , now to wait  for it to show up on ng lol


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 11, 2009)

by the way cover looks really awesome ^^


----------



## lou_weed (Feb 11, 2009)

great news.. but why do you people care about offline games released in PAL/NTSC ? 
if its offline (and you're using the english language) , its practically the same release..


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 YESSS!!!!!

I guess this + THE CONDUIT and KORORINPA 2 will be the best Wii games of 2009


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 11, 2009)

Game is Multi 5!


----------



## DriftRS (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't normally download games this early, so just wondering, this early release, would it need to have anything ptached to remove any updates on the disc or anything?


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 11, 2009)

DriftRS said:
			
		

> I don't normally download games this early, so just wondering, this early release, would it need to have anything ptached to remove any updates on the disc or anything?


For me: Starfall blocks Updates, and GeckoOS (002-Fixed) skips the 002-error..everything should be fine here on a PAL Wii (3.2E). And you know that the Shops recieve Games earlier (around 1-3 Days)? So this explains the early release date...maybe someone from GameStop ripped it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. No need to worry, normal Game.


@Topic: Damm..why I am to dumb to find this -.-? I can't find it..man...searched for 20 Minutes...now I need to wait til it hits the .iso-Sites that I use...damm


----------



## gsarlis (Feb 11, 2009)

Lol i found it in like 2 minutes. Can't wait for the download to be complete! I


----------



## piatzo (Feb 11, 2009)

aligborat69 said:
			
		

> UK 1 - USA 0
> 
> Fabulous!



With Pikmin is...

UK 2 - USA 0


----------



## Orc (Feb 11, 2009)

_"Are you ever gonna tell anybody what the fucking 'G' stands for?"
"No."_


----------



## grubbymitts (Feb 11, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cough...MADWORLD...cough


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 11, 2009)

gsarlis said:
			
		

> Lol i found it in like 2 minutes. Can't wait for the download to be complete! I


----------



## rasputin (Feb 11, 2009)

TL TL TL


----------



## DaWiis (Feb 11, 2009)

DAMN!  This game looks amazing, can't wait to play it. 

I was supposed to get this and deadly Creatures today but they didn't come (originals) :/
I'll have to wait until tomorrow. 

But I got KILLZONE 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So no big problem.


----------



## Blue-K (Feb 11, 2009)

OMG..I found it...man, I was so happy, searched for 30 Minutes, and then I saw:

*Rapidshare!!!*

Damm..I wasted 30 Minutes for searching..Rapidshare is too slow for me (40 kb/s)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ...

Anyways, I'll look a few videos of it, and download it tomorrow from another Mirror..(hopefully...)


----------



## yoitsme (Feb 11, 2009)

I've been waiting for this release for a while. Thanks for the heads up. And on the day before my rapidshare account expires too!


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 11, 2009)

Any updates on this?
Did anyone try it out?


----------



## b0ng0 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cool! Time to get the dust off the Wii and „zapp some Zombies!“


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2009)

b0ng0 said:
			
		

> Cool! Time to get the dust off the Wii and „zapp some Zombies!“


If its like any other game compatible with the Zapper, it'll be better WITHOUT it.


----------



## nIxx (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Zombie hunting can start


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 11, 2009)

I think the really great thing about HotD on Wii is, that you can disable the visibility of the crosshair and calibrate your wiimote especially for the game, so you get the exact same feeling, as if you would play a real Lightgun game... RE:UC and GS didn`t have this option... 

I use this gun with HotD:2&3 and it works great:

http://www.giz4geeks.com/wp-content/upload...light_gun_1.jpg


----------



## yoitsme (Feb 11, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Any updates on this?
> Did anyone try it out?




I just played a few min of it. Works great on 3.2U with starfall enabled and the backup loader. Now back to shootin zombies.


----------



## Rod (Feb 11, 2009)

For a second, I got incredibly excited... and then I noticed: *PAL*.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Oh well. Gotta wait for the NTSC version


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 11, 2009)

does anyone have scrubbed it allready! 
how big is this release in scrubbed version?

thx


----------



## Akoji (Feb 11, 2009)

yoitsme said:
			
		

> Zerrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's Starfall?


----------



## rasputin (Feb 11, 2009)

Just started it with my lad and had to turn it off because the massive overuse of swearing.... I'm so dissapointed, I was looking forward to playing this with my lad. 

Why have the developers gone out their way to cram the words mother and fucking into every sentence of the dialogue... they can go suck some dick


----------



## The Mole (Feb 11, 2009)

Its picking up some impressive review scores here in the UK also. Looks like Segas first good game in a long while.


----------



## yoitsme (Feb 11, 2009)

starfall is just a few system menu hacks that allow you to skip updates, skip health screen on bootup, turn off system menu music. And it has a recovery menu in case you brick your wii.


----------



## Zerrix (Feb 11, 2009)

Scrubbed Size is 4.1GB!


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 11, 2009)

thank you zerrix!


----------



## DriftRS (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm not using starfall, just the backup loader. Do I need to patch this to remove any automatic updates? If so what program should I use to do it?


----------



## gambit420 (Feb 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I'm not using starfall, just the backup loader. Do I need to patch this to remove any automatic updates? If so what program should I use to do it?



i would say wds tool

in case of backup loader i'm not shure sorry!


----------



## rasputin (Feb 11, 2009)

WiiBrickBlocker_v1_3 to remove update ->burn -> play (use gecko of not home region)-> turn off-> chuck wasted disc in bin.


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 11, 2009)

xcdjy said:
			
		

> rasputin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


QFT!

The developers were doing a hommage to Grindhouse movies of the 70's & 80's, it had to have swearing in to keep with the vibe.  There is a great big 18 on the cover of this game for a reason.


----------



## Flawsdraw (Feb 11, 2009)

Will defo brush my Wiimotes up for the 1st time in months and give this game a go, probably be dissapointed though, not quite the same as going to the arcade, picking the lightgun up and shootin away


----------



## Akoji (Feb 11, 2009)

I can't wait to get it tonight.
Thanks for the Starfall answer, I got a Wiikey... I should be fine right?

Oh and I don't use the Homebrew Channel.


----------



## alucard77 (Feb 11, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> xcdjy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I about to have a son, so I know what this guy is talking about.  I think it would be wise for a developer to build in a fuction where it bleeps out the bad words.  That really isn't hard to do.

You can have a PG mode or something where blood becomes green, and mother fucker becomes mother father or mother f BEEEP.  I mean, if you ever watched anything on TV when you were young there was either beeps or a change of the word.  Assuming that you use comedy wisely, you can definately make it funny enough with using alternate wording for the curses.

First off, it will increase the sales of the game, and it will allow for Parents and Kids to play together.  I never understand why there is only a black and white to every issue out there.  It's either 18 or nothing.  There could be compromises that can make multiple people happy.  You want R, then it can be set to R.  You want PG, it can be set to PG.  Why is that too much to ask for?


----------



## djxxx (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like its coming through to a.b.the terminal


----------



## LagunaCid (Feb 11, 2009)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it very lolable that killing and maimingis A-OK but sweariing?
Oh heavens forbid such thing!


----------



## Anakir (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm at school right now. 5 more hours until my midterm exam starts! I'm so excited to play this tonight though. I'm most likely going to buy a copy. My girl won't like this game 'cause of the gore and profanity but she'll play it just for the fun of it. 

I'm gonna secretly download using my school's bandwidth.


----------



## Untouchable757 (Feb 11, 2009)

^that right there is always a win


----------



## alucard77 (Feb 11, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I find it very lolable that killing and maimingis A-OK but sweariing?
> Oh heavens forbid such thing!



To be honest, if there were Zombies that came to life and tried to kill me, I would want my son to know how to blow them up.

Here's the thing.  I find this to be a funny story.  When I was 11, I use to curse up a storm.  Me and my friends were hanging out and one of their little sisters were in the house to hear us.  So one day in Kindergarten, her teacher told the whole class to go to sleep.  THe little girl turns around and says, "Fuck you bitch, I not going to bed."

So that's why cursing could be bad.  Now, I guess you can make an arguement that if you play a shooting game, then my kid can get a gun and blow away the school.  But I think that is a little more far fetched.


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Feb 11, 2009)

fun game, wiimote really suits the game nice


----------



## rasputin (Feb 11, 2009)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> I find it very lolable that killing and maimingis A-OK but sweariing?
> Oh heavens forbid such thing!




If all the older HOD games had swearing like this then they wouldn't exist in arcades, so your argument doesn't stand does it ?

The only thing that makes this one a 18 is the swearing, the graphics are laughable.


----------



## gibberish (Feb 11, 2009)

can anybody tell me - games that contain updates... do you get a choice or are you forced to update? if its the latter, i need to remove the update - what app is best for this job? (i cant install preloader or any of that stuff cos im on 3.3)


edit: ok i managed to get a version of wiibrickblocker to work... the first one i tried crashed when browsing for iso.


----------



## Akoji (Feb 11, 2009)

gibberish said:
			
		

> can anybody tell me - games that contain updates... do you get a choice or are you forced to update? if its the latter, i need to remove the update - what app is best for this job? (i cant install preloader or any of that stuff cos im on 3.3)


I got the same question.


----------



## RyuKakashi (Feb 11, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> Scrubbed Size is 4.1GB!


O_O amazing!

i'm waitin on ntsc as well! ahh


----------



## hey_suburbia (Feb 11, 2009)

Anyone try on an NTSC Wii with RiskiiMod v2?

I have it burned to a disk at work with regionfrii on it, but I have to wait 3 more hours to get outta here.


----------



## boo_se (Feb 11, 2009)

hey_suburbia said:
			
		

> Anyone try on an NTSC Wii with RiskiiMod v2?
> 
> I have it burned to a disk at work with regionfrii on it, but I have to wait 3 more hours to get outta here.



I get a black screen while loading it with softmii v1. In gamma it boots and works fine though....


----------



## scousethief (Feb 11, 2009)

Pal wii 3.2E wiikey 1.9s .   Briickblocked the iso and burnt at 8x , works perfectly.  Will play more later but looks good so far.  Swearing wise theres an 18 on the cover what the fuck do you expect ? get a grip your kid proabably hears more swearing in school than he ever will in a game.


----------



## smithfan (Feb 11, 2009)

Having just got a Wasabi Zero installed, I have to ask. 
If i just enable the update blocker can the game safely be played on an NTSC system?


----------



## Kenshin Br (Feb 11, 2009)

grubbymitts said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo will launch 2 or 3 AAA games this year. I belive that on the E3 we will see what they are prepearing.

Probably it will be the GOTY for Wii (and maybe for all systems).

But about the thirds, I think that Madworld will be the best... Well, assuming that the new FFCC will be launched in 2010.


----------



## ganons (Feb 11, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I think the really great thing about HotD on Wii is, that you can disable the visibility of the crosshair and calibrate your wiimote especially for the game, so you get the exact same feeling, as if you would play a real Lightgun game... RE:UC and GS didn`t have this option...
> 
> I use this gun with HotD:2&3 and it works great:
> 
> http://www.giz4geeks.com/wp-content/upload...light_gun_1.jpg



where did u get that gun from?


----------



## Gwaith (Feb 11, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> I think the really great thing about HotD on Wii is, that you can disable the visibility of the crosshair and calibrate your wiimote especially for the game, so you get the exact same feeling, as if you would play a real Lightgun game... RE:UC and GS didn`t have this option...




I'm not sure about RE:UC but Ghost Squad definitely had a calibration feature and an option to turn off the crosshair , because that was the reason for me to play the game else it's no arcade feeling at all . 
So know that i know that HotD overkill has this feature too it's an instant win for me.


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 11, 2009)

ganons said:
			
		

> where did u get that gun from?Bought it from eBay Germany (6€) a few weeks ago. If feels just like my old Dreamcast-Gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , now I`ve got to try that again, because I found where to calibrate the Wiimote but I didn`t find the option to turn of the crusshair off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to play a little Ghost Squad


----------



## Rammoth (Feb 12, 2009)

alucard77 said:
			
		

> Hadrian Uranium said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your argument for censorship is invalid, age-rating wise. If there's heavy cursing in the game and it's POSSIBLE to hear it, even though there are options to choose not to, it will have an 18+ rating.

Anyway, what do you do with 18+ things when you have a kid? You watch/play it when he/she goes to bed. You can't play this game when you kid is awake, just like you can't watch agressive movies etc. It's just something to keep in mind when you choose to have babies. Can't blame the developer for that.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 12, 2009)

Don't pirate this game!
Go out and buy this game. Games like these (conduit, house of the dead, mad world, deadly creatures) need our support. You can't expect amazing core titles like these on Wii unless someones buys the games!


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 12, 2009)

I am surprise that this EUROPE version was dumped first. I will wait for the USA version.


----------



## kodoku (Feb 12, 2009)

To the people who are saying it works fine with Gamma: Force NTSC doesn't give you a green screen?  Or do you have PAL TVs?


----------



## CockroachMan (Feb 12, 2009)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Don't pirate this game!
> Go out and buy this game. Games like these (conduit, house of the dead, mad world, deadly creatures) need our support. You can't expect amazing core titles like these on Wii unless someones buys the games!



I wish I could do that.. I would certainly do if I lived up there. 

But, over here, with the price that these things are.. buying the 4 games you mentioned would cost almost my entire monthly paycheck! That is.. if I could find them!


----------



## Vater Unser (Feb 12, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> OMG!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not with Muramasa-whatever-its-full-name-is coming out this year.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm also really skeptical about Mad World. And with skeptical I mean I don't know how the hell it's getting that much of a hype. The gameplay looks lame, the style is totally not original, and the story is just laughable (a game show about killing people? How overused is that?)
Muramasa is gonna kick the game's ass big time.

Can't wait to play Overkill, though, even though I'm pretty confident it won't live up to HotD2.


----------



## A Divine Unicorn (Feb 12, 2009)

G'S BLOODSTAINS


----------



## nappy (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone find that this game stutters a lot using Backup Loader Gamma?


----------



## gibberish (Feb 12, 2009)

nappy said:
			
		

> Does anyone find that this game stutters a lot using Backup Loader Gamma?



yes, for like a split second every 10 or so seconds. to be honest, i just got used to it.
though i would be interested to find a way round it.


----------



## vistauk (Feb 12, 2009)

When playing on softmod 3.4E

You insert game and start it up the game comes with a error saying :

"An error has occured.
Press the EJECT button, remove the game disc, and turn the power off.
Please read the Wii operations manual for more information"

Is there anyway around this

Thanks in advance


----------



## lou_weed (Feb 12, 2009)

this game's amazing , but i really dont like the weapon switching with the Z button.. why should i hold the nunchuk just for this and the grenades ? 

has anyone found a way to change the buttons ?


----------



## gibberish (Feb 12, 2009)

you change weapon with 1, or + or - (cant remember). you dont need the nun chuck for anything.


----------



## borka (Feb 12, 2009)

As for slowdowns - I belive I've read in the IGN's review, that, yes, there are slowdowns in the game now and then. Something to do with low wii horsepower, low memory (IGN's words), general developer laziness and damned Nintendo attitude (my words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

So I think that in this case Backup Launcher is not the main problem, but the game itself.


----------



## tpformbh (Feb 12, 2009)

3.2E, D2ckey, no need to run brickblocker, runs fine


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 12, 2009)

I`ve played it a little bit now and the sound from the wiimote speaker is just a**... they could have used the sound from 2&3 instead of this clicking sound... what gun does a click-sound when being fired?


----------



## -=SkReeK=- (Feb 12, 2009)

he, same as i thought, the "click" doesn't fit quite. trick is to turn up the volume of your tv so it matches the volume of the wiimote (or the other way round). i had my tv volume quite low, the click really sounded very weak then ^^


----------



## lou_weed (Feb 12, 2009)

gibberish said:
			
		

> you change weapon with 1, or + or - (cant remember). you dont need the nun chuck for anything.



well its 1 and 2 , thanks .
it really sucks though , why couldnt they let us choose a control scheme ? whats bad with the d-pad ? ? ?


----------



## gibberish (Feb 12, 2009)

borka said:
			
		

> As for slowdowns - I belive I've read in the IGN's review, that, yes, there are slowdowns in the game now and then. Something to do with low wii horsepower, low memory (IGN's words), general developer laziness and damned Nintendo attitude (my words
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i was just coming here to say the same thing... i watched an IGN trailer on youtube earlier and not only was the problem visible from the demo he gave, he also mentioned it as well so it's definitely nothing to do with the backup launcher.


----------



## hogg (Feb 12, 2009)

I used WDS v1.3 to remove patch and change region.I get black screen,I tried to boot thru HBC but get a green screen.Also i have starfall installed so I'm stumped on this one


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 12, 2009)

gibberish said:
			
		

> borka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was about to ask if there are slow-downs too when using the original version -- won't buy it if that's the case. The presentation is pretty awesome despite this and it exceeds my expectations so far -- I just love that Grindhouse B-movie flair.


----------



## betaboy (Feb 12, 2009)

Gonna say that I'm somewhat surprised at the sheer level of extreme bad language in this game. I know it's to fit in with the games B-movie grindhouse theme but I can already hear those Daily Mail readers rustling their newspapers in disapproval.


----------



## callmebob (Feb 13, 2009)

Played this for an hour or so, and

I love my Wii again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This game alone is enough reason to own a Wii!

I just love the whole atmosphere/presentation, and this will be like tetris for me!


----------



## CreX (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes... REALLY nice title! Gonna play this weekend!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				mrgone said:
			
		

> lol,
> not coming out in germany (because of the law), but german language


lol! Ye.. I've heard about strong censorship in Germany. Don't you get any game with violence? Can you only get games like Harvest Moon? I love Harvest Moon for that matter, but you get my point.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 13, 2009)

This game is AWESOME.

I love the two main characters. Finished it in something like 2-3 hours, but there are extra modes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I now want a sequel. This is the best lightgun game I've ever played


----------



## Akoji (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey guys when I put the game in my wii it ask to update... should I do it? I regionfrii'ed it and I will BrickBlock it too... 
I don't want to brick it...


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 14, 2009)

betaboy said:
			
		

> Gonna say that I'm somewhat surprised at the sheer level of extreme bad language in this game. I know it's to fit in with the games B-movie grindhouse theme but I can already hear those Daily Mail readers rustling their newspapers in disapproval.


If it was on the PS3 or 360 no one would care, I've heard worst language in other games and no one complained its just that the Wii has a name for being a family friendly console.

I reckon this would have had a 18 just from the last chapter, great boss.


----------



## sdoc96 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hadrian Uranium said:
			
		

> I reckon this would have had a 18 just from the last chapter, great boss.


Absolutely fantastic boss.
Not to mention what happens with her son!  Awesomely gross.


----------



## xtoc (Feb 14, 2009)

Why is there also a release "House of the dead overkill *uncut*"

What's differend with this one?


----------



## f00had (Feb 14, 2009)

Is it just me or does the game not work after the train stage? Like the guys are running through the woods, I shoot that gold brain at the beginning then they look behind them and just stop.


----------



## Sobtanian (Feb 15, 2009)

gibberish said:
			
		

> nappy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just an update for anyone wondering:

My wii is softmodded, PAL.

Burnt the image 3 times: Datawrite at 8x, Datawrite at 4x, and Verbatim at 2.4x
All 3 have the stutter... more like half a second every 10 seconds or so. Sometimes the pause is longer.
Surprisingly, it's the Datawrite 4x that performs the best.

As support for SEGA, I bought the game today. The legit copy does not have as much stuttering at all!
It has split-second stutters once every 15 or so seconds, noticeable but don't get in the way at all.

So, if you're experiencing the same stutters as I am, then it's not normal behaviour, and perhaps invest in the real version


----------



## Wiilly (Feb 16, 2009)

i tried the game but there was no german language in it. can anybody confirm thats no german is included ?


----------



## Nocturno (Feb 19, 2009)

I´m trying to play this game on a USA NTSC Wii with wiikey 2, wii recognize it but when I click start on disc channel, the screen turns black and nothing happens.

does it happen to any of you?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah, it happened to me too.
You should install Gecko OS (google it/search it on GBAtemp/WiiBrew) and it worked fine then.

What a great game! I've never laughed more with a game then with this!
I played it till 3 AM with my friend, just laughing all the time.


----------

